# How often do you use Lomotil?



## kellysmom (Jul 8, 2007)

I have had IBS-D for years now. I have always managed it with Imodium, using two in the morning and one before dinner for a total of three a day. Now, after over six years of constant Imodium use, it doesn't seem to work anymore. All it does, if I take more than two, is make me sick to my stomach from being stopped up.I have only used Lomotil on days when I had to be someplace and the Imodium did not seem to be working. Lately, it seems I've been using two pills daily. How much Lomotil is it okay to take?Thanks,Candace


----------



## FormativeYears (Jan 3, 2010)

kellysmom said:


> I have had IBS-D for years now. I have always managed it with Imodium, using two in the morning and one before dinner for a total of three a day. Now, after over six years of constant Imodium use, it doesn't seem to work anymore. All it does, if I take more than two, is make me sick to my stomach from being stopped up.I have only used Lomotil on days when I had to be someplace and the Imodium did not seem to be working. Lately, it seems I've been using two pills daily. How much Lomotil is it okay to take?Thanks,Candace


Hi Candace,I have been using Lomotil for a while now, and I think it may be starting to lose its effectiveness (as I've heard will eventually happen). The dosage I was prescribed: two pills at once, four times daily. But I mix it up and have had good results with three in the morning and three at lunch. I don't know how much is in each pill, but I know it's the generic version, made by Mylan, and the pills are small, round and white. Hope this helps.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I went onto codeine phosphate after imodium stopped working and lomotil were ineffective.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

jmc09 said:


> I went onto codeine phosphate after imodium stopped working and lomotil were ineffective.


 Hii find it almost impossible to get a dr to prescribe this for me..i asked my gastro and family dr and both refused...ithink they are covering their butts because of the drug heads and over doses and fear the ins companies buttin in on they are allowed to treat and prescribe for patients....shame.. docs do not run their practice anymore ..the ins companies do and they do not give a lick about us and our pain.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I am in the uk and because of my lengthy medical history of gi issues at the same doctors surgery,my doctors are quite happy for me to suggest treatments as i dont abuse my medications. Im not suggesting you do of course but in my area there is a large drug problem so doctors are careful when prescribing meds.I would suggest you do some research and explain to doctors that you understand the risks and ask for a couple of weeks trial of the drug and see how it goes.There are different strengths and doses so maybe you could start on a weak dose and see how it works.


----------

